# Das freie Wort, Deutschland-Edition - Kolumne von Lukas Schmid



## Lukas Schmid (23. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Das freie Wort, Deutschland-Edition - Kolumne von Lukas Schmid* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Das freie Wort, Deutschland-Edition - Kolumne von Lukas Schmid


----------



## Monalye (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann aber auch die Intention dahinter verstehen, warum man das so weitreichend verbietet. Der Mensch ist einfach so gestrickt, das etwas verbotenes viel interessanter ist als etwas legales. Dann wird auch noch darüber berichtet (natürlich nicht Werbung gemacht, das mein ich gar nicht), aber dann wird es noch interessanter, man möchte das selbst sehen, worüber da so viel geredet wird... und verboten ist es auch noch, das muss man unbedingt gesehen haben. 

Und deshalb glaubt man wahrscheinlich, desto mehr etwas verschwiegen wird (werden muss), umso mehr gerät es in Vergessenheit, bzw. es erfahren davon nicht immer mehr Leute, die das dann hinterfragen und persönlich sehen wollen. 
Ich glaub nicht, das das was mit Werbung zu tun hat, sondern ganz einfach mit der Psyche des Menschen, etwas außergewöhnliches, verbotenes, das nicht jeder haben kann, zu besitzen und selbst zu erleben. Und jeder Hinweiß aus der Presse würde dieses Interesse nur weiter schüren, man erfährt weitere Neuigkeiten über das Verbotene, na das macht es doch gleich noch viel interessanter und wünschenswerter... das werden die vermeiden wollen, glaub halt ich.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Oktober 2014)

Lukas Schmid schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist es auf jeden Fall Usus und ein Zuwiderhandeln wird grundsätzlich mit Unverständnis und dem nachfolgenden Hinweis, dass man doch diesen und jenen Spieletitel nicht erwähnen könne, quittiert.



Wie oft passiert das?


----------



## MacGarrett (23. Oktober 2014)

> Ein Kommentar wie dieser hier? Werbung! Eine gut recherchierte Reportage zu einem Videospiele-bezogenen Thema? Werbung!



Sorry, aber das ist so auch nicht richtig. Man kann sehr wohl indizierte Titel erwähnen, wenn das in einem neutralen/objektiven Ton passiert. So hab ich schon mehr als 1x auf einer deutschen Seite etwa Technik-Specials gelesen, in denen unter anderem die Engine von Wolfenstein 3D behandelt wird.

"Wolfenstein 3D ist 1993 erschienen und hat das Genre der Ego-Shooter nachhaltig mitgeprägt." ist keine Werbung sondern ein Fakt.

"Wolfenstein 3D ist voll geil und gehört in jede Sammlung". ist wertend und damit Werbung.

Ganz davon ab: IHR, die Spielepresse, gehört zu denjenigen (wie unter anderem auch die Hersteller), die an der aktuellen Situation in Deutschland am ehesten etwas ändern könnten -- gerade was die Ungleichbehandlung etwa zwischen Spielen und Filmen angeht. Die Ungleichbehandlung herrscht vor allem deshalb, weil das Videospiel-Medium "vergleichsweise" jung ist und es entsprechend an Präzedenzfällen & Grundsatzentscheiden fehlt. Wenn euch das Thema also so wichtig ist, "macht", lasst euch anzeigen und geht gegen diese Anzeige vor. Ich halte es allerdings für unwahrscheinlich, dass Computec den/die damit verbundenen Aufwand/Kosten tragen will. Und eben weil niemand, egal ob Presse, Publisher, Entwickler und (aus finanziellen Gründen) Spieler "der erste" sein möchte, der öffentlich aufbegehrt ("Sollen doch die anderen machen! Hab keine Lust, Geld in einen Rechtsstreit zu stecken!") drehen wir uns seit Jahren im Kreis.

Wenn man in einem Rechtsstaat Probleme mit einem Gesetz hat, muss man auch den entsprechenden Weg gehen, um gegen dieses Gesetz anzukämpfen. Kolumnen schreiben und in Foren posten, wie ungerecht doch alles ist, wird uns jedenfalls auch in den nächsten 10 Jahren kein Stück weiterbringen. Da ist es wahrscheinlicher, dass die "ach so gemeinen" Politik zuerst handeln -- die letzten, bei denen man mit irgendetwas produktiven rechnen sollte, sind die rein profitorientierten Hersteller selbst. Die halten zwar gelegentlich mal die "Spiele sind Kunst!"-Predigt, aber zücken nur all zu gerne die Schere, wenn man dadurch mehr Geld machen kann. Die "Kunst" einfach zu veröffentlichen -- komme was da wolle -- passt ja den Investoren nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2014)

Es ist ohnehin an der Zeit auch über indizierte Titel offener reden zu dürfen. Wie hört/liest sich das denn, wenn ich über* INDIZIERTER TITEL* diskutieren und es in einem Vergleich mit *INDIZIERTER TITEL*, *INDIZIERTER TITEL* oder *INDIZIERTER TITEL *ziehen möchte, aber den Namen *INDIZIERTER TITEL* nichtmal erwähnen darf?


----------



## Orzhov (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann den Unmut durchaus verstehen, denn ich verstehe diese Teilung in der Medienlandschaft auch nicht.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (24. Oktober 2014)

> So etwas nennt man willentliche Beschränkung der Meinungsfreiheit. Und so etwas ist einer westlichen Demokratie unter keinen Umständen würdig.



Stimmt, aber wo gibt es hier eine Demokratie?


----------



## Cha0xx (24. Oktober 2014)

Grundsätzlich stimme ich dem Grundton des Artikels relativ uneingeschränkt zu - insbesondere die Anerkennung von Spiele-Journalisten und ihrer Arbeit scheint in Anbetracht der allgemeinen Sicht auf Videospiele auf der Strecke zu bleiben, auch wenn diese allgemeine Sicht derzeit in einem Wandel begriffen zu sein scheint. 

An einer Stelle muss ich den Autor der Kolumne jedoch kritisieren bzw. ich frage mich, ob es taktisch klug war, angesichts des angesprochenen Themas so vorzugehen: Auf der einen Seite anzuprangern, dass (gute) Arbeit von Spiele-Journalisten nicht gewürdigt wird und auf der anderen Seite einzugestehen, bzgl. der gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen hinsichtlich des „Schreibverbots“ über indizierte Titel nicht 100% im Bilde zu sein, scheint mir fast widersprüchlich zu sein, da zumindest ich als Laie jedem „guten“ Journalisten unterstellen würde, genau solche relevanten Punkten zu recherchieren. 

Das soll in keiner Weise beleidigend gemeint sein, ich möchte nur auf einen Punkt aufmerksam machen, der auf mich reichlich ungeschickt wirkt.


----------



## Worrel (24. Oktober 2014)

MacGarrett schrieb:


> Ganz davon ab: IHR, die Spielepresse, gehört zu denjenigen (wie unter anderem auch die Hersteller), die an der aktuellen Situation in Deutschland am ehesten etwas ändern könnten -- ...
> Die Ungleichbehandlung herrscht vor allem deshalb, weil das Videospiel-Medium "vergleichsweise" jung ist und es entsprechend an Präzedenzfällen & Grundsatzentscheiden fehlt. Wenn euch das Thema also so wichtig ist, "macht", lasst euch anzeigen und geht gegen diese Anzeige vor. Ich halte es allerdings für unwahrscheinlich, dass Computec den/die damit verbundenen Aufwand/Kosten tragen will. Und eben weil niemand, egal ob Presse, Publisher, Entwickler und (aus finanziellen Gründen) Spieler "der erste" sein möchte, der öffentlich aufbegehrt ("Sollen doch die anderen machen! Hab keine Lust, Geld in einen Rechtsstreit zu stecken!") drehen wir uns seit Jahren im Kreis.


Eine Möglichkeit wäre es, Gerichtskosten durch Spielefan Spenden zu bestreiten (so wie es Fernsehkritik.de des öfteren macht).

Der Ball ist diesbezüglich jedenfalls bei euch und euren Kollegen von anderen Magazinen - *eure* Rechte werden hierbei beschnitten. 


Ich finde übrigens sämtliche(!) Verbote, die die Meinungs- und Kunstfreiheit angreifen, schlecht. Unsere heutige Gesellschaft sollte sämtliche(!) Meinungen aushalten können und erwachsene Bürger nicht bevormunden.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> [...]Ich finde übrigens sämtliche(!) Verbote, die die Meinungs- und Kunstfreiheit angreifen, schlecht. Unsere heutige Gesellschaft sollte sämtliche(!) Meinungen aushalten können und erwachsene Bürger nicht bevormunden.


Dem kann ich *nicht* zustimmen.

Ich persönlich habe kein Problem damit, wenn die Meinungs- und Kunstfreiheit bei bestimmten Dingen eingeschränkt wird. Mir ist klar, dass das jetzt kommende Beispiel im Grunde das dümmste Beispiel ist, was man bringen kann ... weil es jeder macht, aber das sollte den Sachverhalt halt verdeutlichen:

Wenn ein Pädophiler Fotos von kleinen Kindern macht, diese ggf. sogar 'künstlerisch gestaltet' ausstellt, gehört sowas mMn dennoch verboten.

Es gibt sicherlich noch zig andere Beispiele, wo das Allgemeinwohl bzw. das Wohl des Opfers über der Meinungs- und Kunstfreiheit einer Person / Gruppe stehen sollte.


----------



## Artes (24. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dem kann ich *nicht* zustimmen.
> 
> Ich persönlich habe kein Problem damit, wenn die Meinungs- und Kunstfreiheit bei bestimmten Dingen eingeschränkt wird. Mir ist klar, dass das jetzt kommende Beispiel im Grunde das dümmste Beispiel ist, was man bringen kann ... weil es jeder macht, aber das sollte den Sachverhalt halt verdeutlichen:
> 
> ...



Schön das du selber gemerkt hast das dein Beispiel dumm ist. Ein Strafrechtlich relevanter Inhalt hat nichts mit Meinungsäußerung zutun. Bist also einfach gänzlich am Thema vorbei geschossen.



Cha0xx schrieb:


> An einer Stelle muss ich den Autor der Kolumne jedoch kritisieren bzw.  ich frage mich, ob es taktisch klug war, angesichts des angesprochenen  Themas so vorzugehen: Auf der einen Seite anzuprangern, dass (gute)  Arbeit von Spiele-Journalisten nicht gewürdigt wird und auf der anderen  Seite einzugestehen, bzgl. der gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen  hinsichtlich des „Schreibverbots“ über indizierte Titel nicht 100% im  Bilde zu sein, scheint mir fast widersprüchlich zu sein, da zumindest  ich als Laie jedem „guten“ Journalisten unterstellen würde, genau solche  relevanten Punkten zu recherchieren.
> 
> Das soll in keiner Weise beleidigend gemeint sein, ich möchte nur auf  einen Punkt aufmerksam machen, der auf mich reichlich ungeschickt  wirkt.



Ja das ist mir auch Negativ aufgefallen. Auf der einen seite Fordern als Jornalist ernst genommen zu werden und sich dann aber doch nicht so genau auskennen.

Im Übrigen haben meine Vorredner ja recht. TUT WAS! Tut euch mit den paar anderen großen Verlagen in Deutschland zu samen. Kickstartert unterstützung. Und schafft einen Präzedenzfall. Selbst wenn man nicht erreicht das man über alles schreiben kann so könnten doch Regeln abgesteckt werden. Was Werbung ist und was nicht. 

Im übrigen seid ihr selbst auch nicht ganz unschuldig an der Situation. Spartenjornalismus neigt nunmal dazu anfällig dafür zu sein nur als Werbefläche zu dienen. Die Verflechtungen mit Publischern sind eben doch manchmal etwas eng. Es hat schon seinen Grund das eine Wertung von 70% als Verriss gilt. Andere Sparten leiden auch unter diesen Problemen. Zb wenns um Autos gibt. Da gabs ja auch schon den einen oder anderen Skandal.


----------



## Worrel (24. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dem kann ich *nicht* zustimmen.
> ...
> Wenn ein Pädophiler Fotos von kleinen Kindern macht, diese ggf. sogar 'künstlerisch gestaltet' ausstellt, gehört sowas mMn dennoch verboten.
> 
> Es gibt sicherlich noch zig andere Beispiele, wo das Allgemeinwohl bzw. das Wohl des Opfers über der Meinungs- und Kunstfreiheit einer Person / Gruppe stehen sollte.


Wenn den Kindern bei den Aufnahmen kein Schaden zugefügt wird, sehe ich  keinen Grund, warum das verboten sein sollte. Dann gibt es nämlich auch kein "Opfer", sondern eben nur ein Bildmotiv.

Daß Strafttaten wie das aktive Mißbrauchen von Kindern als Motiv nicht unter die Meinungsfreiheit fallen, sollte eigentlich klar sein. Dachte ich jedenfalls.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Oktober 2014)

LukasSchmid schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich, auch  illegale Filme und Schriften dürfen nicht beworben werden, aber die  Diskussion über solche Werke ist uneingeschränkt möglich. (...) Der Umstand jedoch, nicht einmal über die Causa reden zu dürfen, ist gegenüber der restlichen Medienlandschaft einmalig



indizierte filme unterliegen exakt den gleichen beschränkungen wie computerspiele.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2014)

Artes schrieb:


> Schön das du selber gemerkt hast das dein Beispiel dumm ist. Ein Strafrechtlich relevanter Inhalt hat nichts mit Meinungsäußerung zutun. Bist also einfach gänzlich am Thema vorbei geschossen.


Wir reden in dieser Diskussion gerade von Rede- und *Kunstfreiheit*. 

Hast du sicherlich überlesen, oder? 

Des Weiteren hast du scheinbar überlesen, dass Worrel *absolute* Kunstfreiheit fordert. Wenn du ein Bild von nackten Kindern machst und dies als Kunst titulierst, würde das nach Worrel seiner Äußerung hinsichtlich absolut (!) darunter fallen *und* geduldet werden müssen.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn den Kindern bei den Aufnahmen kein Schaden zugefügt wird, sehe ich  keinen Grund, warum das verboten sein sollte. Dann gibt es nämlich auch kein "Opfer", sondern eben nur ein Bildmotiv.
> 
> Daß Strafttaten wie das aktive Mißbrauchen von Kindern als Motiv nicht unter die Meinungsfreiheit fallen, sollte eigentlich klar sein. Dachte ich jedenfalls.


Ich hab jetzt nicht explizit geschrieben, dass die Kinder nackt sind ... ich dachte das sei in dem Kontext selbsterklärend.

Aber bleiben wir lieber beim Theme Redefreiheit, Kunstfreiheit scheint hier für einige zu abstrakt zu sein ( Was ist Kunst?! ). 

Du forderst eine generelle Redefreiheit ohne Einschränkung, schließt das auch Aufforderung zur Straftat mit ein? Verunglimpfung? 

Anders gefragt: wenn Kevin, der kleine Rechte aus der Hauptschule, am Zebrastreifen steht und wild gestikulierend erklärt, dass "der *** ein Untermensch sei, die Juden für ihre Vernichtung im Grunde selbst verantwortlich sind und nur der Deutsche die Herrenrasse stellt", dass das alles nicht strafrechtlich relevant sein soll ( = absolute Redefreiheit )?

Das kann IMO nicht das Ziel einer Gesellschaft sein. Redefreiheit im Rahmen einer gesetzlichen Regelung ... haben wir, find ich gut. Alles, was darüber hinaus geht, halte ich für grenzwertig und nicht wirklich förderlich.

D.h. im Kontext dieser Kolumne sehe ich z.B. auch die Notwendigkeit, die bestehenden Gesetze zu verändern, ich sag nur Hakenkreuze in Computerspiele.


----------



## Spassbremse (24. Oktober 2014)

Grundsätzlich sehe ich -juristisch(!)- kein Problem, wenn sich ein Pädophiler an Bildern aufgeilen kann, solange dabei eben kein Kind wie auch immer missbraucht wurde. 

Allerdings müsste er dazu erst einmal in den Besitz solcher Bilder kommen. Ginge es um meine Kinder, ich würde nicht wollen, dass irgendwelche fremden Leute diese überhaupt ablichten - egal, wo, genauso, wie ich es selbst ablehne, von irgendjemandem geknipst zu werden. Und freiwillig private Bilder zu verbreiten, käme mir sowieso nicht in den Sinn.

Edit: Achso, Du bist von Nacktaufnahmen ausgegangen. Da gilt aber im Prinzip das Gleiche mMn.

Zum Thema "Kevin": Ich bin ein Fan freier Meinungsäußerung. Wenn er so denkt, soll er das ruhig laut sagen dürfen. Der Vorteil: die etwas Dümmeren werden so ein "Angebot" begeistert annehmen und sich auf diese Weise prima selbst entlarven. Sprich: im Idealfall weiß man gleich, wie so ein Heini tickt - und kann ihn dementsprechend gesellschaftlich isolieren.


----------



## Worrel (24. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nicht explizit geschrieben, dass die Kinder nackt sind ... ich dachte das sei in dem Kontext selbsterklärend.


Ja und? Ist ein nacktes Kind direkt ein "Opfer"? 



> Du forderst eine generelle Redefreiheit ohne Einschränkung, schließt das auch Aufforderung zur Straftat mit ein? Verunglimpfung?


Das beinhaltet nicht Straftaten, bei denen andere Menschen zu Schaden kommen.



> Anders gefragt: wenn Kevin, der kleine Rechte aus der Hauptschule, am Zebrastreifen steht und wild gestikulierend erklärt, dass "der *** ein Untermensch sei, die Juden für ihre Vernichtung im Grunde selbst verantwortlich sind und nur der Deutsche die Herrenrasse stellt", dass das alles nicht strafrechtlich relevant sein soll ( = absolute Redefreiheit )?


Das sollte in einer modernen Gesellschaft kein Problem sein. Wenn er sich durch solche Aussagen als Depp entlarven will: soll er doch.

Und wo wir gerade beim Thema sind: Auch, daß man hierzulande den Holocaust nicht leugnen darf, finde ich sinnlos. Denn dadurch ändert sich exakt: *nichts*. Entsprechende rechte Spinner tun dies in ihren Kreisen trotzdem und in öffentlichen Interviews sagen sie genau diesen Sachverhalt nicht, aber drücken es dann so aus, daß jeder weiß, daß sie es gesagt hätten, wenn es nicht unter Strafe stehen würde.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ja und? Ist ein nacktes Kind direkt ein "Opfer"?


Meinst du die Frage jetzt ernst? 



> Das beinhaltet nicht Straftaten, bei denen andere Menschen zu Schaden kommen.


Moment, oben hast du doch die absolute Redefreit gefordert? Also nun doch mit Einschränkung?


----------



## Worrel (24. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Meinst du die Frage jetzt ernst?


Meinst du deine Gegenfrage ernst?  
Gerade Kinder im Vorschulalter sind noch häufiger nackt - zB am Strand - so daß ein Schaden, der die Bezeichnung "Opfer" rechtfertigt, gar nicht vorhanden ist.



> Moment, oben hast du doch die absolute Redefreit gefordert? Also nun doch mit Einschränkung?


Wenn du hier titelgerecht mit lauter Schlupflöchern ankommst, muß ich ja irgendwelche Einschränkungen einräumen.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Meinst du deine Gegenfrage ernst?
> Gerade Kinder im Vorschulalter sind noch häufiger nackt - zB am Strand - so daß ein Schaden, der die Bezeichnung "Opfer" rechtfertigt, gar nicht vorhanden ist.


Ich sprach in meinem Beispiel zwar explizit von einem Pädophilen, der die Fotos von nackten Kindern aufnimmt ... aber sprechen wir gern von deinen Kindern "nackt am Strand".

Selbstverständlich würde ich mein / ein Kind als Opfer bezeichnen, wenn ein Fremder mein Kind so fotografiert und aufgrund der Fotos sich irgendwelcher Fantasien hingibt.

Vllt. bist du bei diesem Thema etwas liberaler ... ich nicht. 



> Wenn du hier titelgerecht mit lauter Schlupflöchern ankommst, muß ich ja irgendwelche Einschränkungen einräumen.


Ich komme hier nicht mit lauter Schlupflöchern, sondern wollte dir lediglich zeigen, dass eine völlige Meinungsfreiheit nicht nur positive Seiten hat. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## Worrel (24. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich sprach in meinem Beispiel zwar explizit von einem Pädophilen, der die Fotos von nackten Kindern aufnimmt ... aber sprechen wir gern von deinen Kindern "nackt am Strand".


Ich sprach von den Kindern am Strand als Beispiel dafür, daß Kinder im Vorschulalter wesentlich öfter nackt sind und deshalb Nacktheit an sich nicht unnatürlich finden, was eben bei einem Foto seltener zu einer negativen Reaktion führt.



> Selbstverständlich würde ich mein / ein Kind als Opfer bezeichnen, wenn ein Fremder mein Kind so fotografiert und aufgrund der Fotos sich irgendwelcher Fantasien hingibt.


Desweiteren geht es um Kunst- und Meinungsfreiheit. Sprich: Um das Recht, ein fertiges Kunstwerk/Meinung verbreiten zu dürfen.
Aber das ist ein ganz anderer Punkt als die Zustimmung zum fotografiert werden. 
Natürlich hat jeder das Recht zu sagen: "Ich will nicht, daß sie mein Kind fotografieren". 

Ich sehe allerdings in der bloßen Handlung, ein nacktes Kind zu fotografieren, nichts Verbietenswertes.

Zudem ist es doch immer noch besser, wenn sie ihren Trieb in Bildern ableiten können, als wenn sie sich an den Kindern selbst vergreifen.


----------



## Worrel (24. Oktober 2014)

Und wieso überhaupt "nackt"? Es ging doch um eine ganz allgemeine Ausstellung und nicht um eine Porno Ausstellung:


Rabowke schrieb:


> Wenn ein Pädophiler Fotos von kleinen Kindern macht, diese ggf. sogar 'künstlerisch gestaltet' ausstellt, gehört sowas mMn dennoch verboten.


Schließlich schaut man sich als Hetero Mann ja auch nicht auschliesslich Bilder von nackten Frauen an.

Letztendlich träfe dein Beispiel auch auf die Präsentationsgalerie eines Kinderfotografen zu, sobald dieser pädophile Neigungen hätte.


----------



## MacGarrett (24. Oktober 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich finde übrigens sämtliche(!) Verbote, die die Meinungs- und  Kunstfreiheit angreifen, schlecht. Unsere heutige Gesellschaft sollte  sämtliche(!) Meinungen aushalten können und erwachsene Bürger nicht  bevormunden.





Rabowke schrieb:


> Vllt. bist du bei diesem Thema etwas liberaler ... ich nicht.



Liberalismus hat nicht wirklich viel Spielraum. Was ist denn die Kernphilosopie des Liberalismus? "Jeder kann machen was er will, solange er dabei die Rechte und Freiheiten anderer nicht einschränkt".

Jetzt die Preisfrage: Was macht jemand, der ungefragt Fotos von deinen Kindern oder auch dir schießt? Genau... deine Persönlichkeitsrechte einschränken.
Auch die "Meinungsfreiheit" ist nicht grenzenlos... etwa wenn wir zu den Themen "Verleumdung" oder "Beleidigung" kommen. Beides verletzt ebenfalls die Rechte anderer.

Entsprechend ist das Beispiel...



Rabowke schrieb:


> Wenn ein Pädophiler Fotos von kleinen Kindern macht, diese ggf. sogar  'künstlerisch gestaltet' ausstellt, gehört sowas mMn dennoch verboten.



...in der Tat "dumm".

Zudem kommt es auch immer auf den Kontext an. Beispiel: Kinder-Modells anyone?



Worrel schrieb:


> Ich sehe allerdings in der bloßen Handlung, ein nacktes Kind zu fotografieren, nichts Verbietenswertes.



Wenn ich von meinem eigenen Kind ein Urlaubsfoto schieße, ist das eine Sache. Wenn ich anderer Leute nackte Kinder ablichte, ist das aus gutem Grunde eine Anzeige würdig.



Worrel schrieb:


> Zudem ist es doch immer noch besser, wenn sie ihren Trieb in Bildern  ableiten können, als wenn sie sich an den Kindern selbst  vergreifen.



Diese Bilder sind unrechtmäßig gemacht worden -- entsprechend wurden dabei Persönlichkeitsrechte mit Füßen getreten. Zudem halte ich das "Immer noch besser, als sich an Kindern vergreifen."-Argument für völlig dämlich. Es gibt nämlich noch eine weitere Option: Sich am Riemen reißen.

Wir alle haben unsere Dämonen. Was uns zu einem "guten" oder "schlechten" Menschen macht, ist, ob wir ihnen nachgeben oder nicht. Die meisten Menschen schaffen das, auch ohne sich illegale Fotos anzusehen. Der mit Abstand größte Teil der Pädophilen ebenfalls -- weil sie trotz ihrer Neigung schlicht wissen, dass es falsch ist.


----------



## Worrel (25. Oktober 2014)

Nochmal: Es ging um *dieses *Beispiel bezüglich der Meinungs- und Kunstfreiheit:


Rabowke schrieb:


> Wenn ein Pädophiler Fotos von kleinen Kindern macht, diese ggf. sogar 'künstlerisch gestaltet' ausstellt, gehört sowas mMn dennoch verboten.



Dabei sind folgende Fakten zu beachten:

- Zwischen einem Pädophilen und einem pädophilen Triebtäter besteht derselbe Unterschied wie zwischen einem Hetero Mann und einem Frauen Vergewaltiger.

- Ein Pädophiler macht genauso wenig ausschliesslich Nacktaufnahmen wie ein sexuell anders orientierter Mensch. 

- Ein Pädophiler könnte sich auch besonders gut als Kindergärtner oder-fotograf eignen. Schließlich vergewaltigen nicht-pädophile Hetero Männer ja auch nicht hübsche Frauen, die ihnen beruflich begegnen.

- die Meinungs- und Kunstfreiheit beinhaltet das Recht, erstellte Aussagen und Werke zu verbreiten. Das schließt nicht das Recht mit ein, zur Erstellung Unschuldige gegen ihren Willen zur Teilnahme zu zwingen. Natürlich müssen sämtliche Aufnahmen im Rahmen einer solchen Ausstellung unter Einverständnis der "Models" und der Erziehungsberechtigten erstellt werden. 

- Straftaten sind keine Kunst. Im Extremfall einer Ausstellung von expliziten sexuellen Darstellungen mit Kindern, deren Teilnahme von pädophil veranlagten Eltern genehmigt wurde, handelt es sich um Straftaten.

- Kunst braucht *nicht *das Einverständnis des Publikums.


----------



## Worrel (25. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich ... wollte dir lediglich zeigen, dass eine völlige Meinungsfreiheit nicht nur positive Seiten hat. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


Für mich ist der Satz_ "Jeder kann machen was er will, solange er dabei die Rechte und Freiheiten anderer nicht einschränkt" _als Weltanschauung so selbstverständlich, daß ich nicht angenommen hatte, jemand würde ernsthaft annehmen, daß ich das Leiden von Kindern als Kunst befürworten würde ... zudem dein Beispiel auch nichts mit einer Meinung zu tun hat.


----------



## Artes (25. Oktober 2014)

Es ist ja auch keine Einschränkund der Meinungs oder Kunstfreiheit nur weil dadurch nicht alle anderen Reglungen oder Gesetze Ausgehebelt werden. Natürlich gelten noch die Selben Gesetze egal ob etwas nun Kunst ist oder nicht.  Aber Gesetze die eben nur dazu dienen bestimmte Meinungen Symbole oder ähnliches zu Illigalisieren sind eben abschaffungswürdig. 

Was ein Werbeverbot angeht ist das auch wieder etwas anderes. Da wird keine Meinung vertretten oder ähnliches. So ist ja zb auch Tabakwerbung in vielen Bereichen verboten. Und genauso kann man es untersagen bestimmte Spiele zu bewerben. Das ist völlig ok. Aber darf nicht dazu führen das Berichterstattung in jeder weise Untersagt wird.


----------



## Worrel (25. Oktober 2014)

Artes schrieb:


> Was ein Werbeverbot angeht ist das auch wieder etwas anderes. Da wird keine Meinung vertreten oder ähnliches.


Aber die Kunstfreiheit beschnitten, weil halt offiziell verschwiegen wird, daß es diesen indizierten Titel überhaupt gibt.


----------



## Artes (25. Oktober 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aber die Kunstfreiheit beschnitten, weil halt offiziell verschwiegen wird, daß es diesen indizierten Titel überhaupt gibt.



Nein nicht durch ein Werbeverbot. Wenn jede erwähnung als Werbungs ausgelegt wird schon aber das ist in den meisten Fällen ja nicht so und Spiele sind hier die Ausnahme. Das gilt es zu ändern. Ob man Spiele bewerben sollte die auf dem Index stehen is ne ganz andere Diskusion.


----------



## Worrel (25. Oktober 2014)

Artes schrieb:


> Nein nicht durch ein Werbeverbot.


Doch. Werbung ist ja schliesslich vieles - angefangen damit, daß im Kino zu dem Film keine Trailer laufen, keine Plakate davon im Media Murks, Pluto oder Hering Mart rumhängen bis hin dazu, daß die Schauspieler nicht in Fernsehshows zu Interviews diesbezüglich eingeladen werden.



> Wenn jede erwähnung als Werbungs ausgelegt wird schon aber das ist in den meisten Fällen ja nicht so und Spiele sind hier die Ausnahme. Das gilt es zu ändern. Ob man Spiele bewerben sollte die auf dem Index stehen is ne ganz andere Diskusion.


Doofe Frage: Warum sollte man die denn nicht bewerben dürfen? DA kann man dann gerne den Jugendschutz als Argument nehmen, um entsprechende Werbemedien zB auf ein "ab 12 Niveau" herunterzuschrauben. 
Und wenn dann erst mal Werbung zugelassen wäre, wäre das Problem mit der Erwähnung auch direkt mit vom Tisch.


----------



## Artes (25. Oktober 2014)

du redes völligen Unsinn. Natürlich machen Werberverbote durchaus sinn. Es besteht ein klarer Unterschied zwischen Werbung und Meinunsäußerung und Berichterstattung. In anderen Bereichen funktioniert das auch sehr gut. Eben Bei Tabakwaren zb. 

Auch dein Spielspiel mit den Schaupielern ist unfug. Ein Interview ist per se keine Werbung. Berichterstattung ist eben noch möglich. Lediglich im Spielejorlanismuss scheint jede erwähnung für Werbung gehalten zu werden bzw das Risiko ist exterm hoch da man gleich eine ganze Auflage einstampfen muss. Dafür braucht es klare Richtlinen. Und diese müssen eben durch Urteile bestimmt werden. Und da liegt der Ball im Feld der Jornalisten.


----------



## Worrel (26. Oktober 2014)

Artes schrieb:


> Natürlich machen Werbeverbote durchaus sinn.


Welchen?
Der Knackpunkt ist ja die konkrete (Nicht)Abgabe des Produktes an zu junge Kunden. Daran ändert ein Werbeverbot bzw. eine Aufhebung desselben nicht das Geringste. Und wenn man eben die Trailer dazu auf "ab 12" oä zurückschrauben müßte, könnten auch keine 12-18jährigen dadurch "geschädigt" werden.



> Es besteht ein klarer Unterschied zwischen Werbung und Meinungsäußerung und Berichterstattung.


Stimmt. Fast. 
s.u.



> In anderen Bereichen funktioniert das auch sehr gut. Eben Bei Tabakwaren zb.


Und rauchen jetzt Jugendliche weniger _wegen des Werbeverbotes_? oder doch eher wegen der nachlassenden gesellschaftlichen Akzeptanz?



> Auch dein Spielspiel mit den Schaupielern ist unfug. Ein Interview ist per se keine Werbung.


Per se nicht. Aber wenn ein Schauspieler/Buchautor/Musiker ... in einer Fernsehshow auftritt, kommt doch immer die Rede auf seinen neuen Film/Buch/CD etc, welche er "zufällig" als Ausschnitt präsentieren kann und der/die/das Thema des Interviews ist. Sprich: Reine Werbung.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Oktober 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und rauchen jetzt Jugendliche weniger _wegen des Werbeverbotes_? oder doch eher wegen der nachlassenden gesellschaftlichen Akzeptanz?



Möglicherweise gibt es da einen Zusammenhang.


----------



## MacGarrett (26. Oktober 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Straftaten sind keine Kunst.



Und genau hier liegt das Problem. Du sagst "Straftaten sind keine Kunst.", Wolfenstein: The New Order erfüllt derzeit aber einen Straftatbestand. Also ist Wolfenstein somit nach deiner Logik keine Kunst, da es Inhalte hat, die laut deutschem Gesetz nicht verbreitet werden dürfen.

Im Grunde hört sich das so an, als wärst du damit einverstanden, dass der Staat bzw. das Gesetz vorgiebt, was Kunst ist und was nicht -- wobei ich dir das damit natürlich nicht pauschal unterstellen möchte.



Worrel schrieb:


> Welchen? (auf die Meinung, dass Werbeverbote durchaus Sinn machen).



Ich habe keine Lust, vor meiner Haustür ein riesiges Werbeplakat für Fettleibigen-Schwulenpornos mit expliziten Szenen hängen zu haben. Ich habe weder etwas gegen Fettleibige noch gegen Schwule -- trotzdem muss ich das nicht ständig vor der Nase haben.

Weiteres Beispiel: Ein Videospiel hat auf seinem Cover eine Szene, in der ein Zombie per Kettensäge in mundgerechte Teile zersägt wird. Muss das in einem Regal stehen, an dem auch Kinder vorbeigehen?

Keine Frage: Die derzeitige "Null-Werbung"-Regel für indizierte Medien gehören überholt. Man könnte sie z.B. mit neutraler, undurchsichtiger Folie, auf der nur der Titel steht, im freien Handel anbiete. Dass kan auch nicht schlimmer sein, als im freien Handel Werbung für die geschnittene, USK-geprüfte Version zu machen.

Ich befürworte übrigens auch grundsätzlich die Beschlagnahmung (mit ihren aktuellen Rechtsfolgen) abseits von KiPo -- auch wenn derzeit auch Titel beschlagnahmt werden, wo das Ganze wie ich finde über das Ziel hinausschießt (als Beispiel sei mal die Dead Rising-Reihe genannt... wieso ein Zombie-Schnetzler nicht mal an Erwachsene verbreitet werden darf will mir nicht in den Kopf).

Grundsätzlich halte ich es nämlich für absolut in Ordnung, wenn jeder in seinen eigenen 4 Wänden konsumiert, was er gerne möchte (Filme die echte Straftaten beinhalten mal ausgenommen). Allerdings denke ich nicht, dass wir wirklich jedes "Produkt" und deren Hersteller auch noch damit belohnen sollten, dass sie an unserem Markt teilhaben dürfen und sich dadurch bereichern können. Als Beispiele sei hier mal der KZ Manager, ein gewisser Vergewaltigungssimulator oder auch einschlägige Rechtsrock-Platten genannt. Privatkonsum? Ja. Belohnung durch Teilnahme an unserem Markt .. indem wir ihnen also auch noch eine Plattform geben? Nein Danke.



Worrel schrieb:


> Dabei sind folgende Fakten zu beachten:
> 
> - Zwischen einem Pädophilen und einem pädophilen Triebtäter besteht  derselbe Unterschied wie zwischen einem Hetero Mann und einem Frauen  Vergewaltiger.
> 
> - Ein Pädophiler könnte sich auch besonders gut als Kindergärtner  oder-fotograf eignen. Schließlich vergewaltigen nicht-pädophile Hetero  Männer ja auch nicht hübsche Frauen, die ihnen beruflich begegnen.



Nicht dein ernst, oder?
Normale, heterosexuelle Männer haben ganz selbstverständliche Alternativen zum "Frauen vergewaltigen". Etwa Frauen, die Sex mit ihnen haben WOLLEN. Als weiteren "Ausweg" wäre da auch noch der Gang ins Bordell oder der Griff zum Porno. Alles Möglichkeiten, ihrer sexuellen Orientierung zu frönen.

Welche Alternativen haben Pädophile denn? Entweder, sie beherrschen sich (wie es die meisten tun... sonst gäbe es noch viiiiiieeeel mehr Fälle von sexuellen Übergriffen auf Kinder) oder aber sie werden zu Triebtäter. Mehr Spielraum ist da nicht.


----------



## Worrel (26. Oktober 2014)

MacGarrett schrieb:


> Und genau hier liegt das Problem. Du sagst "Straftaten sind keine Kunst.", Wolfenstein: The New Order erfüllt derzeit aber einen Straftatbestand. Also ist Wolfenstein somit nach deiner Logik keine Kunst, da es Inhalte hat, die laut deutschem Gesetz nicht verbreitet werden dürfen.


Ich meinte Straftaten, die beim Erstellen des "Kunstwerks" begangen werden. Das *Erstellen *von Wolfenstein würde auch in DE nicht unter Strafe stehen. Erst, wenn man es hier *veröffentlichen *will. Abgesehen davon gehört dieser Paragraph außer für politische Propaganda sowieso abgeschafft.



> Im Grunde hört sich das so an, als wärst du damit einverstanden, dass der Staat bzw. das Gesetz vorgiebt, was Kunst ist und was nicht -- wobei ich dir das damit natürlich nicht pauschal unterstellen möchte.


Kunst ist *jedes *Video, Spiel, Musik, Text, Bild ... solange es nicht rein informativen oder dokumentarischen Charakter hat (zB Nachrichten, gefilmte Hochzeiten). 

Wenn ich jetzt genau darüber nachdenke, muß ich meiner früheren Aussage widersprechen  ... Straftaten können genau dann eben auch Kunst sein, wenn die Darstellung nicht nur rein informativen oder dokumentarischen Charakter hat. Klingt hart und muß man erst mal sacken lassen, aber: Wenn zB von Hagen ein Massenmörder wäre und in seinen "Körperwelten" seine Opfer ausstellen würde, gehört er zwar hinter Gitter, wie jeder andere Mörder auch - aber seine Skulpturen wären dennoch Kunst. Wenn Pädophiler X hingegen einfach nur eine Kamera aufstellt und für seine Sammlung filmt, wie er sein Opfer mißbraucht, ist das keine. Eine Ausstellung mehrerer solcher Filme, die mehr als ihre bloße Summe darstellt, könnte hingegen auch schon wieder Kunst sein.

Kunst ist nicht nur das Schöne und Gute, nicht nur das, was gerade ins political correctness Korsett paßt - Kunst ist vorhanden, sobald ein kreativer Prozeß vorhanden ist - das kann schon durch die Anordnung der Ausstellungsgegenstände, Unterlegung mit Musik, einer Erzählerstimme oder auch nur durch eine kreative Benennung erreicht werden.

Wobei ich klarstellen möchte, daß ich eine solche Ausstellung nicht für erstrebenswert halte und die Taten des Täters in keinster Weise beschönigen oder entwerten möchte - wer Menschen mißbraucht, gehört ins Gefängnis. Punkt.

Eine solche Ausstellung (falls es denn überhaupt jemanden gäbe, der so eine Ausstellung organisieren und stattfinden lassen würde) müßte natürlich wegen der Verletzung der Persönlichkeitsrechte der Opfer geschlossen werden.



> Ich habe keine Lust, vor meiner Haustür ein riesiges Werbeplakat für Fettleibigen-Schwulenpornos mit expliziten Szenen hängen zu haben.
> ...
> Ein Videospiel hat auf seinem Cover eine Szene, in der ein Zombie per Kettensäge in mundgerechte Teile zersägt wird. Muss das in einem Regal stehen, an dem auch Kinder vorbeigehen?


Deshalb schrob ich weiter oben: _"Und wenn man eben die Trailer dazu auf "ab 12" oä zurückschrauben müßte, könnten auch keine 12-18jährigen dadurch "geschädigt" werden." _und meinte damit auch sämtliche weitere Werbematerialien wie eben Plakate und sichtbare Cover.
Zudem stellt sich die Frage, ob das entsprechende Zielpublikum so groß ist, daß sich eine großflächige Plakatierung rentieren würde.



> Man könnte sie z.B. mit neutraler, undurchsichtiger Folie, auf der nur der Titel steht, im freien Handel anbieten.


Dafür.



> Allerdings denke ich nicht, dass wir wirklich jedes "Produkt" und deren Hersteller auch noch damit belohnen sollten, dass sie an unserem Markt teilhaben dürfen und sich dadurch bereichern können. Als Beispiele sei hier mal der KZ Manager, ein gewisser Vergewaltigungssimulator oder auch einschlägige Rechtsrock-Platten genannt. Privatkonsum? Ja. Belohnung durch Teilnahme an unserem Markt .. indem wir ihnen also auch noch eine Plattform geben? Nein Danke.


Was ändert sich denn, wenn man Lieder verbietet, in deren Texten auf die "Judenrepublik" geschimpft, am Boden liegende Opfer quasi zu Klump getreten werden und Lynchjustiz gegenüber allem Andersartigen glorifiziert wird? Mal abgesehen davon, daß es ja doch noch den Tatbestand der Volksverhetzung gibt, deren Illegalität ich befürworte.
Von dem, was dann noch übrig bleibt, dürfte die Zielgruppe ziemlich genau die sein, die sich jetzt auch schon mit solchen Tonträgern eindeckt - egal, ob die verboten sind.


----------



## Worrel (26. Oktober 2014)

MacGarrett schrieb:


> Nicht dein ernst, oder?
> Normale, heterosexuelle Männer haben ganz selbstverständliche Alternativen zum "Frauen vergewaltigen". Etwa Frauen, die Sex mit ihnen haben WOLLEN. Als weiteren "Ausweg" wäre da auch noch der Gang ins Bordell oder der Griff zum Porno. Alles Möglichkeiten, ihrer sexuellen Orientierung zu frönen.


Nun, im Bordell gibt es bestimmt auch Frauen, die jünger wirken als sie sind, was für die Pädophilen, die ~14jährige bevorzugen, reichen könnte. Auch im Porno Bereich gibt es legale Pornos mit Darsteller(innen), die alle volljährig sind. Dort kann man auch noch mit filmischen Tricks arbeiten, um die Darsteller(innen) jünger wirken zu lassen. 
Und dann gibt es ja noch harmlose Streifen wie zB _Leon _mit dem ~30jährigen Jean Reno und der 11jährigen Natalie Portman, die ihm ihre Liebe gesteht.



> Welche Alternativen haben Pädophile denn? Entweder, sie beherrschen sich ... oder aber sie werden zu Triebtäter. Mehr Spielraum ist da nicht.


Aber solange sie noch kein Triebtäter sind, sind sie auch keine. 

Und genauso wie in allen anderen sexuellen Orientierungen gibt es Leute, denen die Libido täglich aus allen Körperöffnungen schwappt und andere, bei denen längere Zeiträume ohne jegliche sexuelle Aktivität normal sind.

Bedenke: ich habe geschrieben, daß es sein *könnte, *daß sich *ein *Pädophiler dafür eignet, nicht daß generell *alle* Pädophile dafür geeignet sind.


----------



## MacGarrett (26. Oktober 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was ändert sich denn, wenn man Lieder verbietet, in deren Texten auf die "Judenrepublik" geschimpft, am Boden liegende Opfer quasi zu Klump getreten werden und Lynchjustiz gegenüber allem Andersartigen glorifiziert wird? Mal abgesehen davon, daß es ja doch noch den Tatbestand der Volksverhetzung gibt, deren Illegalität ich befürworte.
> Von dem, was dann noch übrig bleibt, dürfte die Zielgruppe ziemlich genau die sein, die sich jetzt auch schon mit solchen Tonträgern eindeckt - egal, ob die verboten sind.



Ich habe bewusst von der "Beschlagnahmung mit ihren aktuellen Rechtsfolgen" geredet... nicht von einem "Verbot". "Verbot" heißt für mich "Generalverbot", eine Beschlagnahmung ist das ja nicht.
Die aktuelle Rechtsfolge einer Beschlagnahmung ist ein "Verbreitungs/Vertriebsverbot". Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass man solche Lieder generell "verbieten" soll. Das wäre ja auch gar nicht durchsetzbar. Aber nichts desto trotz hat eben der explizite Rechtsrock (den man sich ja auch aktuell legal zuhause anhören kann) nichts in unserer Marktwirtschaft verloren, wenn wir von uns behaupen wollen, wir wären eine demokratische Nation, welche die Würde des Menschen für unantastbar hält.



Worrel schrieb:


> Aber solange sie noch kein Triebtäter sind, sind sie auch keine.



Ist ja okay, trotzdem halte ich deinen genannten *ehem* Fakt *ehem* "Zwischen einem Pädophilen und einem pädophilen Triebtäter besteht  derselbe Unterschied wie zwischen einem Hetero Mann und einem Frauen  Vergewaltiger." für absurd, da die Situationen unterschiedlich sind.

Und was den "Pädophile können gute Kindergärtner sein"-Spruch betrifft: Alles ist möglich. Trotzdem sollte jemand, der pädophil ist, nicht mit Kindern arbeiten. Ich halte Männer mit Vergewaltigungsphantasien auch für ungeeignet, Wärter in einem Frauengefängnis zu sein -- es gibt genug andere Berufe, in denen man sich verwirklichen kann, ohne auch noch Öl ins Feuer zu gießen. Allerdings wird mir die Diskussion mitlerweile eh etwas zu absurd und "speziell".


----------



## Worrel (27. Oktober 2014)

MacGarrett schrieb:


> Und was den "Pädophile können gute Kindergärtner sein"-Spruch betrifft: Alles ist möglich. Trotzdem sollte jemand, der pädophil ist, nicht mit Kindern arbeiten. Ich halte Männer mit Vergewaltigungsphantasien auch für ungeeignet, Wärter in einem Frauengefängnis zu sein --


Es hat aber nicht jeder Pädophile Vergewaltigungsphantasien, also passt die Einschränkung des Vergleichs nicht.


----------



## enigma82 (27. Oktober 2014)

Als Jurist drehen sich mir bei diesem Artikel die Zehennägel hoch. Zunächst mal gibt es keine "verbotenen Spiele" oder (abgesehen von Volksverhetzung, Kinderpornographie, etc.) "illegale Filme" in Deutschland. Spiele können (wie Filme) indiziert oder beschlagnahmt werden. Eine Indizierung ist gleichbedeutend mit einem Jugendverbot, das Spiel darf dennoch an Erwachsene verkauft werden. Selbst beschlagnahmte Medien (die im Gegensatz zu indizierten Medien den Tatbestand des § 131 StGB erfüllen müssen), dürfen Erwachsenen (wenn auch nicht gewerblich) zugänglich gemacht werden. Du darfst dir sogar mit deinem 12jährigen Sohn beschlagnahmte Filme oder Spiele reinziehen, steht sogar ausdrücklich im Gesetz, vgl. § 131 Abs. 4 StGB http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/131.html

Soviel nur zur Begrifflichkeit des "Verbots". Dem Autoren geht es aber offensichtlich darum, dass er nicht über indizierte Spiele berichten darf. Ich gebe gerne zu, dass mir hier das Hintergrundwissen bezüglich des Spielejournalismus fehlt. Bei Filmen ist eine objektive Bericherstattung über beschlagnahmte und indizierte Titel kein Problem, Spielezeitschriften behaupten gerne, das sei bei Spielen ganz anders. Gibt es dafür Belege? Also Fälle (Urteile), in denen Spielezeitschriften für die bloße Erwähnung eines beschlagnahmten/indizierten Titels bestraft wurden? Falls ja, wie alt sind die? Wenn es eine Spielezeitschrift wirklich mal darauf anlegen würde, diese Situation zu ändern, dürfte die Verteidigung bei einer entsprechenden Anzeige (vorausgesetzt es handelt sich objektiv wirklich um Berichterstattung, nicht Werbung) jedenfalls sehr leicht fallen.


----------



## Worrel (27. Oktober 2014)

enigma82 schrieb:


> Als Jurist...


Schön, hier mal jemand vom Fach zu haben. Da hätte ich direkt mal ein paar Fragen:



> Zunächst mal gibt es keine "verbotenen Spiele" oder (abgesehen von Volksverhetzung, Kinderpornographie, etc.) "illegale Filme" in Deutschland.


Wenn Volksverhetzung und KiPo verboten ist, gibt es *eben doch *in DE verbotene und illegale Medien.  



> Selbst beschlagnahmte Medien (die im Gegensatz zu indizierten Medien den Tatbestand des § 131 StGB erfüllen müssen), dürfen Erwachsenen (wenn auch nicht gewerblich) zugänglich gemacht werden.


Dh: Ebay.de darf eine Auktion hosten, bei der ein Privatmensch einen beschlagnahmten Film/ein beschlagnahmtes Spiel  verkauft?

Darf ich auf dem Flohmarkt (auch privat) indizierte und beschlagnahmte Titel offen verkaufen?

Darf ein Paket, mit dem ich mir ein hierzulande beschlagnahmtes oder mit Hakenkreuzen versehenes PC Spiel, was hierzulande aufgrund des STGB § 86a nur ohne selbige erschienen ist (zB Wolfenstein), auf dem Postweg an mich beschlagnahmt werden?


----------



## enigma82 (28. Oktober 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Schön, hier mal jemand vom Fach zu haben. Da hätte ich direkt mal ein paar Fragen:
> 
> 
> Wenn Volksverhetzung und KiPo verboten ist, gibt es *eben doch *in DE verbotene und illegale Medien.



Volksverhetzung und KiPo hatte ich ja ausdrücklich ausgenommen, KiPo sind in jedem Land der Welt illegal (auch wenn es da je nach Land unterschiedliche Definitionen gibt), d.h. auch der Kauf, der private Verkauf an Volljährige und sogar der Besitz sind strafbar. Das ist ne ganz andere Situation als bei Spielen oder Horrorfilmen. Aber um KiPo oder Volksverhetzung geht es ja den Spielejournalisten oder Fans nicht, die davon sprechen, dass Spiel oder Film xy "verboten" oder "illegal" sind. Mein Punkt ist, dass du jedes indizierte oder beschlagnahmte Spiel, das mit Volksverhetzung oder KiPo nichts zu tun hat, in Deutschland kaufen und sogar (privat an nicht öffentlichen Orten) an Erwachsene verkaufen darfst. Du darfst sie auch aus dem Ausland importieren (zur Problematik mit § 86a siehe unten), § 131 StGB verbietet nur die Einfuhr zum Zwecke der gewerblichen Nutzung etc. Das kann man meiner Meinung nach kaum "Verbot" eines Mediums nennen, es sind lediglich Handelsbeschränkungen. "Jud Süß" ist tatsächlich verboten, weil Volksverhetzung. "Tanz der Teufel" ist nicht verboten, allerdings sind die legalen Handelsmöglichkeiten eben stark eingeschränkt. Das kann man scheiße finden, es ist aber nunmal kein Verbot. Ich bin großer Fan von Horrorfilmen und hatte noch nie ein Problem, völlig legal (!) an jeden indizierten oder beschlagnahmten Film zu kommen. 

Bei Spielen mag das wegen den Beschränkungen deutscher Accounts auf Steam ein Problem sein, das liegt aber nicht an einem "Verbot", sondern an der Tatsache, dass Steam bisher keine Möglichkeit des Altersnachweises zum Kauf indizierter Spiele bietet. Der Verkauf indizierter Titel an Volljährige auf Steam wäre jedenfalls legal, allerdings halt auch ein bürokratischer Aufwand für Steam.




Worrel schrieb:


> Dh: Ebay.de darf eine Auktion hosten, bei der ein Privatmensch einen beschlagnahmten Film/ein beschlagnahmtes Spiel  verkauft?
> 
> Darf ich auf dem Flohmarkt (auch privat) indizierte und beschlagnahmte Titel offen verkaufen?



Nein, weil es sich dabei um öffentliche Verkäufe handelt, wobei man da zwischen Indizierung und Beschlagnahmung unterscheiden muss. Indizierte und beschlagnahmte Medien dürfen nie öffentlich verkauft werden, wenn Jugendliche Zugang zur Verkaufsplattform (also zB. zum Flohmarkt oder zur Shopseite) haben. Indizierte Titel (das ist wie gesagt nur ein Jugendschutz) dürfen aber über Vertriebswege verkauft werden, zu denen lediglich Erwachsene Zugang haben. Beispielsweise auf Flohmärkten mit Ausweiskontrolle (war schon öfter auf Filmmessen mit abgetrenntem Erwachsenenbereich), Erwachsenenvideotheken oder Filmundo (quasi eBay mit Erwachsenenabteilung, auf die man nur mit Altersnachweis Zugriff bekommt).



Worrel schrieb:


> Darf ein Paket, mit dem ich mir ein hierzulande beschlagnahmtes oder mit Hakenkreuzen versehenes PC Spiel, was hierzulande aufgrund des STGB § 86a nur ohne selbige erschienen ist (zB Wolfenstein), auf dem Postweg an mich beschlagnahmt werden?



Beschlagnahmt werden kann vieles, das entscheidet ein einzelner Zollbeamter, das heißt nicht, dass er damit auch Recht hat. Zumindest dürften deine Chancen sehr groß sein, das Spiel zur Not auf dem Klageweg doch zu bekommen (ob sich das lohnt ist ne andere Frage). Denn nach § 86a Abs 3 in Verbindung mit § 86 Absatz 4 StGB (siehe § 86a StGB Verwenden von Kennzeichen verfassungswidriger Organisationen - dejure.org) gilt das Verbot verfassungswidriger Kennzeichen nicht für Kunstwerke. Zwar gab es mal ein oder zwei Urteile von niedrigen Gerichten, die Spiele nicht als Kunstwerke angesehen haben, die sind aber aus den 80er oder frühen 90er Jahren. Mit dem Kunstbegriff des Bundesverfassungsgerichts ist das nicht vereinbar. Aber Richter sind halt Menschen und machen Fehler. Es wurde mal ein Punk vor dem Amtsgericht verurteilt, der einen Aufnäher mit nem durchgestrichenen Hakenkreuz trug. Das Urteil war falsch und wurde später aufgehoben, aber sowas ist schnell in der Welt. Und solange dann niemand dagegen vorgeht, wird sich nichts ändern.


Seitdem hat sich sehr viel geändert, die Gerichte sind bei der  Beschlagnahmung von Medien viel liberaler geworden. Ich erinnere mich  noch an den Zeiten, in denen jeder First Person Shooter sofort indiziert  oder sogar beschlagnahmt wurde, das ist heute ganz anders. Spiele haben  ne ganz andere gesellschaftliche Bedeutung und Anerkennung als damals.  Juristisch gibt es keinen vernünftigen Grund, Spiele anders zu behandeln  als Filme. Das Problem ist aber, dass die Spielehersteller es gar nicht  erst auf ein Gerichtsurteil und eine mögliche Geldstrafe ankommen  lassen wollen, sondern solche Titel in vorauseilendem Gehorsam für den  deutschen Markt zensieren. Solange keiner mal damit vor Gericht geht,  wird es auch keine Urteile, ergo keine Rechtssicherheit geben.

Ich frage mich schon seit Jahren, warum die deutschen Spielemagazine nicht nen gemeinsamen Pool bilden, in dem sie jeden Monat ein paar hundert Euro einzahlen (sollte auch bei deren knappem Budget machbar sein, oder?) und dann mit nem Fachanwalt für Medienrecht (ist nicht mein Rechtsgebiet, also keine Werbung ) bis zum Bundesverfassungsgericht gehen, um Spiele eindeutig als Kunst definieren zu lassen. Die Erfolgsaussichten sind wie gesagt sehr hoch. Und das wäre wesentlich effektiver, als in Kolumnen rumzujammern, sorry.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Oktober 2014)

enigma82 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber, dass die Spielehersteller es gar nicht  erst auf ein Gerichtsurteil und eine mögliche Geldstrafe ankommen  lassen wollen, sondern solche Titel in vorauseilendem Gehorsam für den  deutschen Markt zensieren. Solange keiner mal damit vor Gericht geht,  wird es auch keine Urteile, ergo keine Rechtssicherheit geben.



Meine Rede. Und das seit vielen Jahren. Allerdings scheut anscheinend jeder Hersteller einen solchen Prozess wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. M. E. die größten Aussichten auf Erfolg hätte ein eigens zu diesem Zweck  ins Leben gerufenes Kickstarterprojekt, um einen solchen Prozess zu erzwingen. Idealerweise ein Adventure, das sich kritisch mit der NS-Thematik auseinandersetzt, dabei aber nicht mit entsprechender Symbolik spart. Ein pädagogischer Ansatz sollte klar erkennbar sein, dann sollte einer entsprechenden juristischen Neubewertung der Sachlage nichts mehr im Weg stehen.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Oktober 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Idealerweise ein Adventure, das sich kritisch mit der NS-Thematik auseinandersetzt, dabei aber nicht mit entsprechender Symbolik spart. Ein pädagogischer Ansatz sollte klar erkennbar sein, dann sollte einer entsprechenden juristischen Neubewertung der Sachlage nichts mehr im Weg stehen.



ein deutscher entwickler wollte es sogar mal drauf ankommen lassen, war irgendein nachkriegs-adventure iirc. 
hab aber schon lange nichts mehr davon gehört und schätze, dass die sache im sande verlaufen ist.
dummerweise kann ich mich auch nicht mehr an den namen erinnern. ich such mal, wenn ich zeit hab...

imho wäre auch south park im bezug auf die §86a-problematik durchaus geeignet gewesen, einen präzendenzfall anzustreben.  
ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, dass irgendein richter (der schon mal was von computerspielen gehört hat) hier die beschlagnahmung angeordnet hätte. 

noch besser geeignet wäre aber ein ja durchaus denkbares anne frank-spiel beispielsweise. 
ich möchte das deutsche gericht sehen, das in diesem falle auch nur wagen würde, daran zu denken, das spiel aus dem geschichtlichen kontext zu reißen...


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> noch besser geeignet wäre aber ein ja durchaus denkbares anne frank-spiel beispielsweise.
> ich möchte das deutsche gericht sehen, das in diesem falle auch nur wagen würde, daran zu denken, das spiel aus dem geschichtlichen kontext zu reißen...



Das ist mir auch schon in den Sinn gekommen, ja. Allerdings, ganz ehrlich, ich habe diese Idee wieder verworfen, weil ich es nicht okay finde, die Person Anne Frank zu instrumentalisieren, um eine politische Agenda durchzusetzen.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Oktober 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch schon in den Sinn gekommen, ja. Allerdings, ganz ehrlich, ich habe diese Idee wieder verworfen, weil ich es nicht okay finde, die Person Anne Frank zu instrumentalisieren, um eine politische Agenda durchzusetzen.



nehmen wir das stauffenberg-attentat. 
und dazu gibts bekanntlich schon ein adventure, welches hierzulande sogar uncut (MIT hakenkreuzen) verkauft wird (oder zumindest wurde).
vielleicht sollte man über eine anzeige nachdenken, dann muss sich ein gericht damit beschäftigen.


----------



## Worrel (28. Oktober 2014)

enigma82 schrieb:


> "Jud Süß" ist tatsächlich verboten, weil Volksverhetzung.


Wobei der Film ja als historisches Zeitdokument eigentlich genauso wie "Mein Kampf" für die Öffentlichkeit zugänglich gemacht gehört.



> Nein, weil es sich dabei um öffentliche Verkäufe handelt, ...


dh: ein Zettel an der Suche/Verkaufe Pinnwand im örtlichen Supermarkt wäre auch mit einem "nur an Ü18" Zusatz ebenfalls nicht erlaubt?



> Beschlagnahmt werden kann vieles, das entscheidet ein einzelner Zollbeamter, das heißt nicht, dass er damit auch Recht hat. Zumindest dürften deine Chancen sehr groß sein, das Spiel zur Not auf dem Klageweg doch zu bekommen (ob sich das lohnt ist ne andere Frage).


Wieso sollte es sich nicht lohnen? Afaik bekommt man doch bei Erfolg sämtliche Gerichtskosten erstattet?



> Ich frage mich schon seit Jahren, warum die deutschen Spielemagazine nicht nen gemeinsamen Pool bilden, in dem sie jeden Monat ein paar hundert Euro einzahlen (sollte auch bei deren knappem Budget machbar sein, oder?) und dann mit nem Fachanwalt für Medienrecht (ist nicht mein Rechtsgebiet, also keine Werbung ) bis zum Bundesverfassungsgericht gehen, um Spiele eindeutig als Kunst definieren zu lassen. Die Erfolgsaussichten sind wie gesagt sehr hoch. Und das wäre wesentlich effektiver, als in Kolumnen rumzujammern, sorry.


----------



## enigma82 (28. Oktober 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> dh: ein Zettel an der Suche/Verkaufe Pinnwand im örtlichen Supermarkt wäre auch mit einem "nur an Ü18" Zusatz ebenfalls nicht erlaubt?



Das wäre wohl ein Grenzfall. Die Frage ist, ob das (bei beschlagnahmten Filmen) schon als "öffentliches Zugänglichmachen" oder "Anpreisen" im Sinne von § 131 StGB gilt. Ein Händler darf das auf keinen Fall, bei Privatperonen ist das wohl eher ne Grauzone, Urteile gibts dazu afaik nicht. Ganz sicher nicht unter § 131 StGB fällt jedenfalls die Erwähnung eines beschlagnahmten oder indizierten Titels in einem journalistischen Artikel. Das wäre auch nicht jugendgefährdend. Solange der Tenor des Artikels jedenfalls nicht werbend oder anpreisend ist, ist das nicht jugendgefährdend oder gar strafbar, es sei denn es werden zum Beispiel in einem Video die brutalsten Szenen oder Bilder gezeigt. Ein Artikel über die Situation des Jugendschutzes in Deutschland darf zum Beispiel auf jeden Fall beschlagnahmte oder indizierte Titel nennen. Eine Top10 Liste mit den brutalsten Spielen ever, in der sich dann beschlagnahmte Titel finden, wäre wohl schon problematischer, dann kann die Ausgabe des Magazins tatsächlich selbst als jugendgefährdend gewertet und indiziert werden. So dramatisch wie es der Autor der Kolumne beschreibt, dass man indizierte Titel als Spielejournalist selbst in objektiven Artikel auf gar keinen Fall nennen darf, ist die Situation jedenfalls nicht. Die seriöse Berichterstattung über Indizierungen ist von der Pressefreiheit geschützt und überwiegt den Jugendschutz. Bei werbenden Artikeln tritt die Pressefreiheit dagegen hinter den Jugendschutz zurück. Ich kann aber verstehen, dass die Spielezeitschriften da lieber kein Risiko eingehen wollen. Juristisch unbedingt notwendig ist die Nichtnennung von indizierten Titeln selbst in objektiven Artikeln aber nicht.




Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es sich nicht lohnen? Afaik bekommt man doch bei Erfolg sämtliche Gerichtskosten erstattet?



Wenn du gewinnst, ja. Bis zum Urteil musst du aber erstmal alles auslegen und die Anwaltskosten werden auch nur bis zur Höhe der gesetzlichen Gebühren erstattet. Wenn du nen guten Anwalt nimmst wird der in der Regel mehr berechnen und darauf bleibst du sitzen. Das lohnt sich für ein einzelnes Spiel im Wert von um die 40 Euro wohl eher nicht, es sei denn es geht ums Prinzip


----------



## Lightbringer667 (28. Oktober 2014)

Naja, diese Zensur ist ja im Grunde selbstauferlegt. Natürlich dürft ihr indizierte Titel erwähnen, wenigstens so langen sie nicht einem allgemeinen Verkaufsverbot unterliegen. Die deutsche Spielepresse, vor allem die Printmedien scheuen sich nur davor, aus der Angst heraus, dass die alleinige Nennung eines Titels als Werbung ausgelegt werden könnte, was wiederum verboten wäre. 
Niemand lässt es drauf ankommen und alle scheuen die Kosten und mühen die ein eventueller Rechtsstreit nach sich ziehen würde. Anstatt darüber zu lamentieren, solltet ihr vllt sogar zusammen mit der Konkurrenz versuchen diese Selbstzensur abzuschaffen. Ihr als Medien schaffende habt das in der Hand. Aber von jammern allein wird es nicht besser.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ein deutscher entwickler wollte es sogar mal drauf ankommen lassen, war irgendein nachkriegs-adventure iirc.
> hab aber schon lange nichts mehr davon gehört und schätze, dass die sache im sande verlaufen ist.
> dummerweise kann ich mich auch nicht mehr an den namen erinnern. ich such mal, wenn ich zeit hab...



habs gefunden!
es war generation zero von realitiy twist.

pressemitteilung:


> Hakenkreuze in Computerspielen: Debatte auf Bundesebene angestoßen
> 
> Münchner Spieleentwickler fordert für sein neues Spiel  Rechtssicherheit bei der Verwendung von verfassungsfeindlichen Symbolen  in Computerspielen. Bundestagsabgeordneter Jimmy Schulz (FDP) will  Diskussion auf die Tagesordnung setzen.



Hakenkreuze in Computerspielen: Debatte auf Bundesebene angestoßen « Reality Twist GmbH

leider ist das ganze schon vier jahre her.
deshalb hab ich nachgefragt, wie der stand der dinge ist.

netterweise wurde mir auch ziemlich direkt geantwortet: 

@bastigruenwald (reality twist) "Wie gesagt: Es ist nicht vollständig tot, aber natürlich gehen finanzierte Projekte vor. "

auf meine nachfrage, ob man da evtl. was mit crowdfunding machen könnte, kam dies: 

"Bei Adventures funktionieren beim Crowdfunding fast immer nur klassische Brands gut. Aber wer weiß: Vielleicht!"

[ex-mdb schulz hat übrigens auch umgehend geantwortet]


----------



## Bonkic (18. November 2014)

sag doch auch mal was dazu lukas!


----------

